# Tranny Rebuid



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

So, how hard is it?

1998 TJ, 5 speed, 4L, 145,000k/101,000 miles - sync gone, for a while was able to get it into gears, as long as not a full stop. If at a full stop, turn it off, would go into gear and then off you go - but it has slowly gotten worse. Not a plow vehicle, just the most fun on 4 wheels.

Never done a tranny rebuild, but considering doing it - should we? Scale of 1 to 5, what is it?

Tips and tricks, guide?

Thanks


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

sounds like a clutch problem not tranny.

If you cant get it in gear when stooped engine running and you can get it in gear with the engine off its the clutch.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

past tense, won't go into any gears now.


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

Goel,

Yes, double-check the clutch. Anyway, I've rebuilt several manual and automatic transmissions over the years. The manual trannies are pretty straightforward and generally don't require many specialized tools like automatic transmissions do. Do you know what make/model tranny you have in your vehicle? Wheather you can handle it or not comes down to your mechanical abilities and I don't know what they are. If you can easily handle most auto repairs like changing front/rear axle bearings, a motor head gasket repair or a motor rebuild, then you should be able to do it fine. If changing brakes is a major job for you, then I'd remove the tranny and take it to a shop and let then do it. You'll have a ton of time in it figuring things out that would be more than paying a shop. It shouldn't cost that much. 

Generally you can see pretty obviously what the problems are just looking at the parts you take out. And, generally, you really can't easily put parts in backwards or in the wrong location. The main thing that really helps out is to get an exploded diagram of your tranny, and if you can get photocopies of the transmission rebuild section out of a Chrysler manual, that is helpful too. The main tools you need are a quality snap ring pliers (I'm talking about a good sized one with flat ends ...about $20), and access to a press. If you don't have a good snap rings pliers it's going to be a real pain. Some are pretty robust and good luck w/o one. I have a 20T Harbor Freight press and that works fine for pressing parts on/off.

To get started, look at the tranny tag, or vehicle ID number and determine exactly what tranny you have. You can get a price on a rebuild kit at a place like Transtar (check their website), which is a great place to order parts from. These typically include all the main bearings and synchros, gaskets, etc. Budget $150 for these. Other hard parts like replacement gears, thrust washers, shift forks, etc you can get from Chrysler as needed. You may not need any additional hard parts but if you drove it and it was going out, that's generally when excess wear on the internals occurs. I wouldn't order any parts for it until you get it out and at least get the case cover off, or totally disassembled. Generally you can figure you'll need another $150 of parts minimum. Here's where it helps to have an account with a dealer parts dept (for parts discounts). But if you don't, there are a number of aftermarket parts sellers too that have quality parts for transmissions cheaper than the dealer.

Then you might as well factor in a new clutch (Transtar has them), and all the parts needed for a new clutch including resurfacing the flywheel and probably a new stud and fork. It's a satisfying project when you're finished that feels better after every shift. Good luck,

MLG


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

MLG, should be an AX-15 transmission. I had it in two of my Jeeps, shifts smooooth, and are fairly durable. They really like Redline MT-90 fluid.

The AX-15 is a split case transmission, probably more difficult than a top-loader.

Check www.car-part.com for a used one, I got one for $350 from a XJ Cherokee for a swap I did. Also check Craigslist.


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

Hubjeep;1276086 said:


> MLG, should be an AX-15 transmission. I had it in two of my Jeeps, shifts smooooth, and are fairly durable. They really like Redline MT-90 fluid.
> 
> The AX-15 is a split case transmission, probably more difficult than a top-loader.
> 
> Check www.car-part.com for a used one, I got one for $350 from a XJ Cherokee for a swap I did. Also check Craigslist.


I agree, if he can get a used one that's in good cond. it's probably going to be a better way to go. But hey, nothing wrong with taking on a challenge and learning about going through a transmission. Fortunately (or unfortunately if you really like to plow), probably not going to get a lot more snow until fall. Gives time to sort things out.

MLG


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

4 cylinder?

not an ax15. it's an ax5....they're garbage behind anything more powerful than a 4 cyl.


anyways, easy rebuild. pm me about it, I can give you my number and try and walk you through it...I've done 6 or 7 now. should do a write up.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

JeepCoMJ;1277278 said:


> 4 cylinder?
> 
> not an ax15. it's an ax5....


4L, not cylinder.



goel;1275717 said:


> ...4L...


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

who the hell types in 4L?

4.0, 242, 6 cyl I get. but the L threw me off.

damnned eyes....I saw 4 cyl, not 4L


anyways. the ax15 is also the ax5's big brother. more or less the exact same process. pretty damn easy.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

JeepCoMJ;1277424 said:


> anyways. the ax15 is also the ax5's big brother. more or less the exact same process. pretty damn easy.


Is it really that "easy" to do? Does anything have to be pressed together?


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

you will need an upgright press. I have a friend who has done it with a 3 jaw puller to remove, and a bench vice, some rubber, and a nice sized mallet to reassemble. he didn't have issues with it for quite some time, then 5th gear finally went out, and took out the mid plate bearing on the output shaft.


I will never recommend doing it without a press. it's a terrible idea.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

JeepCoMJ;1277424 said:


> who the hell types in 4L?
> 
> I believe we tymusic type 4L, 5L etc, plus the majority of the rest of the world.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

goel;1278243 said:


> JeepCoMJ;1277424 said:
> 
> 
> > who the hell types in 4L?
> ...


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

I've never seen a "4L" sticker on anything.

4.0 liter, sure.


----------

